# small things



## macroman (Sep 20, 2008)

some things from my garden





























thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I think they all would make great wallpaper on someones computer - especially if they are afraid of bugs. some great shots. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## macroman (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks one more


----------



## wintersnow (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice shots.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Damn that camera must have cost you!
Thats gotta be over 10Mp digital SLR?
Ive been dying to buy one :grin:
ps, youve got some creepy lookin crawlies in your garden! All I ever get here is worms and moths!


----------



## macroman (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks guys ,the camera is the canon 40D and the MP-E 65mm lens 1x to 5 x lens only


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi macroman,

Very nice pics. Makes me want to trash my camera and get one with MANUAL focus and stablized lenses. 

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## macroman (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks Mack1 ,if you do the one to get is the Canon 5D mkII ,it does 1080p video and its a SLR

you know the bubbles you see on plants 










this is what in it 










this is the adult


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice.
Update...
We now get toads here too. Big slimy ones.


----------



## LittleMag (Nov 4, 2008)

Fabulous photography, Macroman, just don't invite me to your garden. :grin:


----------



## macroman (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks guys ,thier in your garden toooooo :lol:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Nice shots ray:


----------



## macroman (Sep 20, 2008)

cheers m8


----------



## Harshfield (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice and very Natural shots.


----------



## macroman (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks HF ,all shot in the wild handheld and manual focus


----------

